# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  نصب لینوکس در ویندوز با استفاده از vmware

## hadian

سلام
من میخواهم سیستم لینوکس را در ویندوز xp داشته باشم بطوریکه مجبور نباشم برای حرکت بین دو سیستم عامل سیستم را دوباره بوت کنم. نرم افزار vmware 4.01 را که در بازار موجود است را گرفتم  ولی لینوکس فدورا که اصلا از همان اول بااشکال مواجه شد. ردهت 9 را هم نتوانستم نصب کنم چون از سی دی دوم آن ایراد می گیرد درحالیکه وقتی با همین سی دی خارج از vmware آن را نصب میکنم مشکلی ندارد و براحتی نصب میشود. 
ضمناٌ نسخه 4.5 نرم افزار مذکور را هم به طریقی گیر آوردم ولی بعد از یک هفته اعتبار آن تمام می‌شود.
ممنون میشم اگه بگین اشکال از کجاست. vmware مشکل دارد یا باید از نرم افزار دیگه ای استفاده کنم.

----------


## Voldemort

من به راحتی Suse 9.0 را در Virtual PC در ویندوز XP نصب کردم و هیچ مشکلی هم پیش نیومد. شاید بهتر باشه شما هم از Virtual PC استفاده کنید.

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:
من فدورا رو روی نسخه 4.0.5 نرم افزار vmware نصب کردم و هیچ مشکلی نداشت. redhat هم هیچ مشکلی نداشت. debian هم مشکلی نداشت. کامپیوتر من هم مشکلی نداشت. کامپیوتر شما با آن مشکل داشت؟

یه عشق برنامه نویسی خفن

----------


## Hidarneh

من هم با نسخه 4.0.1 لینوکس suse رو نصب کردم و حتی kylix رو . بی هیچ مشگلی . ببینم موقع درست کردن یک ماشین مجازی گفتی که لینوکس می خوای نصب کنی ؟

----------


## xigmacorporation

با عرض سلام.
می خواستم بدونم که برنامه VMWARE راچطور می تونم بدست بیارم.
آیا اگر از خود سایتش دانلود کنم بدرد می خوره یا نیاز به کرک داره. اگر داره چطور می تونم اونو بدست بیارم. لطفا در باره آن برایم توضیح دهید.
متشکرم.

----------


## hadian

با سلام و  تشکر از همه دوستان
من قبلاٌ redhat 9 و بعد هم فدورا را در کنار همین ویندوز نصب کرده بودم و مشکلی نداشتم بنابراین فکر نمیکنم اشکال از نحوه نصب لینوکس باشه. بعد از نصب vmware چند نسخه مختلف از لینوکسهای شرکت redhat رو امتحان کردیم ولی در همه موارد از سی دی شماره 2 ایراد میگیره و نصب نمیشه. ضمنا چون میخواهم برای انتقال اطلاعات بین ویندوز و لینوکس از شبکه استفاده کنم ترجیح میدم که اگر بشود از vmware  استفاده کنم ( هرچند اگر موفق نشم ناچار میشم از virtualpc استفاده کنم.) ضمنا پروسه فوق را روی چند کامپیوتر امتحان کردیم ولی نتیجه یکسان بود. بنابر این به نظر می‌اید که مشکل از برنامه vmware  باشد که من دارم. 
آیا اطلاعی دارید که نسخه 4.0.5 یا بالاتر اون که مشکل expire شدن نداشته باشه را چطور میشه گیر آورد؟ (تو بازار رضا که فقط نسخه 4.0.1 موجود بود).
با تشکر مجدد از همگی

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:
اون تست اولیه قبل از نصب که cd ها رو چک می کنه برای cd دوم انجام بدید ببینید که به مشکلی برمی خوره؟
اگر باز هم به مشکلی برخوردید لطفا خطایی که اتفاق می افته رو دقیق توضیح بدهید.

یه عشق برنامه نویسی خفن

----------


## hadian

با سلام و تشکر
من دو نسخه لینوکس در اختیار دارم که هر دو را قبلا در کنار ویندوز نصب کرده‌ام و مشکلی برای نصب وجود نداشته است. آخرین نسخه نرم افزار vmware یعنی نسخه 4.5.1 را از اینترنت گرفتم که البته شماره سریال آن برای یک دوره یک ماهه است. با استفاده از این نسخه یک نسخه دیگر از ویندوز xp را نصب کردم که بدون هیچ مشکلی کار میکند. 
در مورد لینوکس هر دو نسخه Redhat 9 و Fedora Core1 را امتحان کردم. بر خلاف نسخه قبلی vmwareُ اینبار هر دو سیستم تست سی دی را گذراندند و هیچکدام مشکلی نداشتند. اما:
redhat9  را در حالت minimal نصب کردم که نصب به ظاهر با موفقیت تمام شد ولی وقتی سیستم مجددا راه اندازی شد در دستور زیر سیستم به کلی متوقف شد و ویندوز هنگ کرد که آن را بطور دستی متوقف کردم.
Updating /etc/fstab
در مورد فدورا هم علی رغم آنکه در موقع تست سی دی هیچ مشکلی نداشت و سی دی را سالم تشخیص داد ولی موقع نصب در بازکردن یک فایل دچار مشکل شد که تصویر آن را  پیوست می‌باشد.
با توجه به آنکه هر دو مورد لینوکس در کنار ویندوز بدون مشکل نصب میشوند. اشکال از کجاست؟ آیا vmware نیاز به تنظیم خاصی دارد؟

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:
با توجه به توضیحاتی که فرمودید و امتحان هایی که کرده اید قاعدتا این مطلب به مشکل VMware با ویندوزتان مربوط می شود. مطمئن شوید که موقع تعریف یک virtual machineجدید نوع سیستم عامل خود را لینوکس انتخاب کرده باشید.
آخرین چیزی که به ذهنم می رسد: آیا این ایراد را به هنگام شروع خواندن از سی دی دوم می گیرد؟ اگر اینطور است autorun خود را موقتا disable کنید.
خواهشا اگر مشکلتان حل نشد بنویسید که حل نشد. اگر هم حل شد بنویسید چگونه.

یه عشق برنامه نویسی خفن

----------


## hadian

با سلام و تشکر فراوان
با توجه به تستهایی که گرفته‌ایم فکر میکنم هیچکدام از سه مجموعه لینوکس، کامپیوتر و vmware به تنهایی مشکلی ندارد ولی مجموعه آنها در کنار هم مشکل دارند.
Vmvare و طریقه نصب آن مشکلی ندارد چون روی همین کامپیوتر یک ویندوز xp دیگر را نصب کرده‌ایم و بدون هیچ مشکلی کار میکند. سی دی های کلیه لینوکسها و کامپیوتر هم مشکلی ندارند چون این لینوکسها را در کنار ویندوز بدون هیچ مشکلی نصب کرده بودیم.  ضمنا موقع نصب vmware ، autorun مربوط به CD rom را غیرفعال کرده‌ایم. 
در مورد انتخاب نوع ماشین، برای redhat9 نوع ماشین را از نوع Linux redhat انتخاب کرده بودیم. برای فدورا 1هم نوع ماشین را از نوع Linux 2.4x kernel انتخاب کردیم.
دیروز موفق شدیم که فدورا 2 را از اینترنت بگیریم. برای این نسخه از لینوکس، نوع ماشین را Linux 2.6x kernel  انتخاب کردیم و لینوکس بدون هیج مشکلی نصب شد ولی بعد از راه اندازی اولیه،  پوسته گرافیکی سیستم بالا نمی آید. صفحه مربوط به پیغام را به پیوست آورده‌ام. 
عملیات نصب را برای حالتی که سیستم از نوع Linux Redhat انتخاب شود را هم تکرار کردیم که نتیجه تفاوتی نکرد. 
در نهایت روند را روی کامپیوتر دیگری که بر روی آن ویندوز 2000 نصب بود برای فدورا 2 انجام دادیم و جالب آنکه بدون هیچ مشکلی نصب شد و پوسته گرافیکی آن هم کار میکند.
تفاوت دو سیستم بدین صورت است:
کامپیوتری که لینوکس در آن نصب شد: windows 2000, CPU: Pentium III, VGA: Gforce
کامپیوتری که نصب لینوکس روی آن موفق نبود: windows xp, CPU:AMD Barton 3000, VGA: Radeon 9200 SE 
از آنجا که نحوه نصب و سی دی های لینوکسها یکی بودند و تفاوت فقط در موارد ذکر شده است، فکر می‌کنید اشکال از کجاست؟ آیا کارت گرافیک مشکل دارد یا ویندوز؟ 
اگر ویندوزیا کارت گرافیک اشکال دارد چرا ویندوز xp بدون هیچ مشکلی در vmware نصب می‌شود؟

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:
من هم دقیقا به مشکل گرافیک بعد از نصب را با فدورا 2 تحت vmware برخوردم. اینجا یه چیزی گفته. البته من هنوز باهاش ور نرفتم:
http://www.redhat.com/archives/fedor.../msg04882.html

یه عشق برنامه نویسی خفن

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:
همین رو امتحان کردم. مشکل X فدورا بعد از نصب حل شد. در آخر فایل زیر
/etc/X11/xorg.conf
دو خط برای Graphic Depth هست (یکیش Default هست) من هر دوتا شو از 16 به 24 تغییر دادم.

یه عشق برنامه نویسی خفن

----------


## Developer Programmer

ببخشید که تاپیک قدیمی رو بالا میکشم!
اگه بخوام با Virtual PC ، لینوکس رو درکنار ویندوز داشته باشم... باید لینوکس رو روی پارتیشن های Ext3 بریزم. یا روی NTFS رو کارمیکنه.

----------


## rezaTavak

من Virtual PC کار نکردم اما قاعدا نه. روی یک سیستم فایلی مخصوص لینوکس باید باشه.  

مثل qemu نمیشه فایل را به صورت هارد مجازی تعریف کرد؟

----------


## farnaz2003

با سلام
ببخشید من می خواهم فدورا 5 را در کنار ویندوز (با vmware ) نصب کنم و با اینکه این تاپیک را هم خوندم باز نفهمیدم مشکلم چیه که موقع نصب فدورا اصلا وارد محیط نصب گرافیکی نمی شه !

----------


## tux-world

چه خطایی میده ؟

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

VirtualBox را هم امتحان کنید

----------


## farnaz2003

سخت افزارها را نمی شناسه. در واقع اونجایی هست که یک لیست می آید و می خواد که سخت افزار ها add بشوند در این قسمت هر چیزی رو هم که add کنم یکی دو مرحله بعد(بعد از انتخاب زبان برای نصب ) باز اشاره می کنه که سخت افزار رو نمی شناسه و برمی گردد از اول. 
ممنون می شم اگه راهنمایی ام کنید.

----------


## farnaz2003

من مشکلم با vmw حل نشد بنابراین یک هارد جدید به سیستمم اضافه کردم و فدورا را روی آن نصب کردم .یعنی یک هارد که ویندوز روشه و یک هارد که فدورا روشه.
حالا مشکلی که دارم این است که سیستم ویندوز من در یک شبکه محلی است و با پروکسی هم به اینترنت وصل می شد حالا چطور این امکانات را برای فدورا فراهم کنم؟

----------


## narges.ghaedi

سلام
من هم موقع نصب لینوکس centos در vmwareدر صفحه مشکی خطای زیر را گرفتم:
. you do not have enough RAM to use graphical installerوقتی هم که در مد text نصب را شروع میکنم هارد درایو را نمیشناسد!!no vbalid devices were found on which to create new file systermsمشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## Jana21

سلام 
من در نصب fedora 11 در vmware مشکل دارم .کسی هست من رو راهنمایی کنه و ترتیب نصب را دقیقا بگه؟ خیلی ضروریه!!!!
ممنون میشم

----------


## Jana21

سلام 
کسی هست من رو در نصب fedora 11 در vmware راهنمایی کنه؟ اگه می شه ترتیب نصب را بهم بگید !!!
ممنون میشم .واقعا خیلی ضروری هست ! من هر کاری کردم نتونستم نصبش کنم !  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:

----------


## sas523

سلام،
1- اول شروع کن به نصب ِ6.5 vmware از سایتش ،
البته میتونی از پی سی دانلود هم اینکارو بکنی ولی از سایتش مطمئن تره-
با این رمز عبور امتحان کن به امید خدا کار میکنه: JUD2R-6AY6V-8216G-4W8XP
2-سپس لینوکس-با هر توزیعی- رو از سایتش دانلود کن
3-بعدش در یه جایی در هارد سیستمت که 8 گیگ فضای خالی داشته باشی شروع به نصب نرم افزار vmware کن
4-بعد که این کارارو کردی vmware رو باز کن 
5-اون جا در اولین گزینه اش برو و فایل iso.  ِ توزیع مورد نظر ینوکست رو انتخاب کن (در واقع Brows را زده و ADD کن)
6-خودش شروع به نصب لینوکست میکنه


موفق باشی
باز اگر کار نکرد بگو

----------


## sas523

ببین اون رمز عبور واسه موقعیه که می خوای شروع به نصب سیستم عاملت بکنی اولش لازم نیست

----------


## battak

> با عرض ادب:
> من فدورا رو روی نسخه 4.0.5 نرم افزار vmware نصب کردم و هیچ مشکلی نداشت. redhat هم هیچ مشکلی نداشت. debian هم مشکلی نداشت. کامپیوتر من هم مشکلی نداشت. کامپیوتر شما با آن مشکل داشت؟
> 
> یه عشق برنامه نویسی خفن


سلام، خسته نباشید..
من ورژن 12 رو دارم و لی از طریق VmWare دارم نصبش میکنم. ولی دچار مشکل شده ام. و زمانیکه زبان کی بورد رو ازم میخواد و من هم گزینه پیش قرض رو انتخاب میکنم که us هست، چیزهای عجق وجقی برام میاره که بعدش هم از لود وای میسته و دیگه هیچی دیگه، خیلی منتظر شدم ولی دیگه کار نکرد، دوباره power off میکنم و از سر....
چی کار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## battak

آقای sas523 لطفا من رو هم راهنمایی کنین، ممنون میشم. خسته شدم از بس هی image های مختلف و کارای جور واجور رو این سیستم کردم... :افسرده:

----------


## Fergone

تاپیک ماله چند سال پیشه؛ به هر حال، تا اونجایی که بنده می دونم مشکل خاصی از جانب خود فدورا یا vmware نیست. 

یا در انتخاب os مورد نظرتون در vmware اشتباه می کنید یا کمی عجله دارید. کلن کمی طولانی شدن زمان لود و یا نصب در vm ها طبیعیه؛ فرایند نصب 9.10 ubuntu بر روی vm ها(مثل qemu یا همون vmware و...) به حدی نامعمولی طولانیست.

----------


## battak

> یا در انتخاب os مورد نظرتون در vmware اشتباه می کنید یا کمی عجله دارید. کلن کمی طولانی شدن زمان لود و یا نصب در vm ها طبیعیه؛ فرایند نصب 9.10 ubuntu بر روی vm ها(مثل qemu یا همون vmware و...) به حدی نامعمولی طولانیست.


سلام، 
من برای اینکه سوال تکراری نپرسم میرم بین تمام تاپیک ها رو میخونم که اگه جوابی باشه دیگه مطرح نکنم. و از همونجا یاد بگیرم.
ممنون  از توجه تون.

من سی دی فدورا 12 رو دارم. و در حین نصب هم از لینوکس های red hat استفاده میکنم. و پیش میره ولی آخرین گزینه ای که قبل از هنگ از من میگیره همون زبان کی بورد هست. که من مینویسم و رفت تا 1 ساعت....
با این حساب میشه به این سوال جواب بدین؟
1- برای این ورژن از فدورا باید کدوم لینوکس رو انتخاب کرد؟
2- زبان کی بورد باید چی باشه؟

باز هم ممنون

----------


## mahdi68

> - برای این ورژن از فدورا باید کدوم لینوکس رو انتخاب کرد؟


یه بار سوال بخونین !!! منظورتون چی هست ؟!؟!؟ فدورا یک توزیع از صدها توزیع لینوکس هست
cd  چه جوری تهیه کردین ؟؟؟ امکان داره image  اشکال داشته باشه !!! من یه بار فایل ISO  مشکل دار به cd  زده بودم بعد هی تلاش میکردم و نصب نمیشد آخر سر هم بیشتر از 3 ساعت طول کشید تا نصب بشه !!!

----------


## Fergone

> برای این ورژن از فدورا باید کدوم لینوکس رو انتخاب کرد؟


لینوکس، یک  هسته ی سیستم عامل(کرنل) هست که وظایفی مثل ارتباط با سخت افزار،زمان بندی ها، مدیریت پروسه ها و... را به عهده داره. 

فدورا، ubuntu، red hat، دبیان و... توزیع هستند؛در اصل هر یک از این ها با فراهم اوردن امکاناتی(مثل رابط کاربری بهتر و متفاوت، بسته های نرم افزاری و یا پشتیبانی تخصصی) بر روی این هسته به عنوان یک توزیع شناخته می شوند.





> زبان کی بورد باید چی باشه؟


مسئله ی کند شدن فرایند نصب نمی تونه ارتباطی با زبان کیبورد داشته باشه؛قبلن هم ذکر کردم این مسئله(کند بودن زمان نصب) در بعضی مواقع مثل  ubuntu 9.10 بر روی ماشین های مجازی عادی هست. 

کمی بیشتر منتظر بمونید.

----------


## battak

سلام، ممنون بابت پاسخ ها.
منظورم از کدوم ورژن لینوکس، این بود که یه جایی رسیدم که ازم خواست اننتخاب کنم که تمام گزینه ها انواع سیستم ها بود، رد هت، رد هت با ورژن های مختلف، سوسه و ....
منظورم اون بود.

----------


## mahdi68

> سلام، ممنون بابت پاسخ ها.
> منظورم از کدوم ورژن لینوکس، این بود که یه جایی رسیدم که ازم خواست  اننتخاب کنم که تمام گزینه ها انواع سیستم ها بود، رد هت، رد هت با ورژن  های مختلف، سوسه و ....
> منظورم اون بود.


فدورا بر پایه رد هت هستش پس ردهت انتخاب کنید

----------


## battak

رد هت برا خودش هزار تا نوع داره؟؟
تا حالا با این کار کرده؟

----------


## mahdi68

> رد هت برا خودش هزار تا نوع داره؟؟
> تا حالا با این کار کرده؟


هزار تا ؟؟؟ شما آخرین ورژن انتخاب کن

----------


## mahdi68

آیا موفق به نصب شدین ؟؟؟

----------


## battak

سلام، نه هنوز، هر ورژنی رو انتخاب میکنم نمیشه.
از کسی که سی دی رو گرفته بودم پرسیدم، گفتم بد نیست اینجا هم بنویسم.
البته اون گفته و هنوز امتحان نکردم. گفت احتمالا رم شما پایین هستش. رم من 2 گیگ هست و این ماشین مجازی نمیتونه اونو بکشه و بهم پیشنهاد داده که از virtual Pc استفاده کنم. ولی هنوز نکردم. ندارمش و تا حالا هم با اون کار نکردم.
اگه شد باز خبر میدم.
ولی این vmWare کفر منو درد آورد!!!

----------


## mahdi68

> سلام، نه هنوز، هر ورژنی رو انتخاب میکنم نمیشه.
> از کسی که سی دی رو گرفته بودم پرسیدم، گفتم بد نیست اینجا هم بنویسم.
> البته اون گفته و هنوز امتحان نکردم. گفت احتمالا رم شما پایین هستش. رم من  2 گیگ هست و این ماشین مجازی نمیتونه اونو بکشه و بهم پیشنهاد داده که از  virtual Pc استفاده کنم. ولی هنوز نکردم. ندارمش و تا حالا هم با اون کار  نکردم.
> اگه شد باز خبر میدم.
> ولی این vmWare کفر منو درد آورد!!!


میتونین از VirtualBox هم استفاده کنید ,  اصلا فدورا رو خود سیستمتون نصب کنید خیلی راحت

----------


## small_rz

سلام.
چطوری فلش تو Redhat نصب کنم؟
mount می کنم permission denied میده.
مرسی

----------


## haghighi_i

با سلام
من فدورا را كنار ويندوز 7 ، با استفاده از vmware نصب كردم. اما با گرافيك gnome راست كليك ندارم. كسي هست مرا ياري دهد؟

----------


## FastCode

> با سلام
> من فدورا را كنار ويندوز 7 ، با استفاده از vmware نصب كردم. اما با گرافيك gnome راست كليك ندارم. كسي هست مرا ياري دهد؟


 فدورا چند؟گنوم چند؟کجا راست کلیک ندارید؟

بهتره برای سوالتون یک تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنید.این تاپیک برای ۳ ۴ سال پیشه.

----------


## prpe26

> با سلام
> من فدورا را كنار ويندوز 7 ، با استفاده از vmware نصب كردم. اما با گرافيك gnome راست كليك ندارم. كسي هست مرا ياري دهد؟


گنوم نسخه ۳ ، بطور پیشفرض در رابط گنوم شل امکان راست کلیک نمیده. اونم به خاطر یه سری دلیل احمقانه از تیم توسعه. به نظر بهتره که شما gnome-tweak-tool رو نصب کنید ، از قسمت دسکتاپ تیک Have file manager bundle رو بزنید.

----------


## FastCode

> گنوم نسخه ۳ ، بطور پیشفرض در رابط گنوم شل امکان راست کلیک نمیده. اونم به خاطر یه سری دلیل احمقانه از تیم توسعه. به نظر بهتره که شما gnome-tweak-tool رو نصب کنید ، از قسمت دسکتاپ تیک Have file manager bundle رو بزنید.


 از نسخه ۳.۸ به بعد این امکان رو اضافه کردن.برای همین پرسیدم.

----------


## prpe26

> از نسخه ۳.۸ به بعد این امکان رو اضافه کردن.برای همین پرسیدم.


خوبه که اضافه شده. ولی آخرین نسخه فدورا از گنوم ۳.۶ استفاده میکنه (کلا باگ + ۴ خط برنامه  :لبخند گشاده!: ) . و نسخه ۱۹ که الان آلفا هست به گنوم ۳.۸ خواهد رفت.

----------


## FastCode

> خوبه که اضافه شده. ولی آخرین نسخه فدورا از گنوم ۳.۶ استفاده میکنه (کلا باگ + ۴ خط برنامه ) . و نسخه ۱۹ که الان آلفا هست به گنوم ۳.۸ خواهد رفت.


 واقعا من نمیدونم چرا گنوم از C رفت روی JScript

----------


## prpe26

و البته باید به فکر مهاجرت به Mir و wayland هم باشیم :| واقعا نمیدونم این توسعه دهنده ها هم شب میخوابن صبح ایده در میکنن

----------


## yasiastro

سلام.
دوستان من در نصب vmware workstation در ویندوز 8و 32 بیتی مشکل دارم.
هربار با اروری روبرو میشم.
کسی میتونه یک لینک برای دانلود بده که مطمئنه کار میکنه؟

----------


## p1Amin

سلام وقت بخیر واسه نصب لینوکس یه سری مشکل داشتم 
لینوکس و در حالت بوت می تونم نصب کنم 
الان میخوام روی ماشین مجازی نصب کنم این مشکل بوجود میاد و پسوورد و نمیشه تایپ کرد اینم امتحان کردم که شاید پس و نشون نده ولی اینتر میزنم دوباره همین میاد.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین
LINUX REDHAT 7.2
http://uupload.ir/files/ajoe_photo_2...5_02-20-27.jpg

----------

